#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Apc5m-90 intelbras como reseta-lo

## juninhonet

Bom galera adquirir um rádio apc5m-90 usado de um amigo o rádio estava fusionando perfeitamente mais nunca o usei mais quando tive a nessesidade de usar ,não conseguir entrar no rádio,o pior que o rádio n tem botão de reset...
queria saber como faço pra saber o ip que j á está no rádio ou como resetar ele! de preferencia o reset! já procurei na web e não achei!


GRATO DESDE DE JÁ!

----------


## Maxs França



----------


## Djaldair

> Bom galera adquirir um rádio apc5m-90 usado de um amigo o rádio estava fusionando perfeitamente mais nunca o usei mais quando tive a nessesidade de usar ,não conseguir entrar no rádio,o pior que o rádio n tem botão de reset...
> queria saber como faço pra saber o ip que j á está no rádio ou como resetar ele! de preferencia o reset! já procurei na web e não achei!
> 
> 
> GRATO DESDE DE JÁ!


Minha principal decepção com meus APCs da Intelbras é essa, a única opção de reset é pelo Reset Tools, mais complicado ainda se não tiver o ip, mas da pra resetar com o mac.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Bom galera adquirir um rádio apc5m-90 usado de um amigo o rádio estava fusionando perfeitamente mais nunca o usei mais quando tive a nessesidade de usar ,não conseguir entrar no rádio,o pior que o rádio n tem botão de reset...
> queria saber como faço pra saber o ip que j á está no rádio ou como resetar ele! de preferencia o reset! já procurei na web e não achei!
> 
> 
> GRATO DESDE DE JÁ!


Bom dia,

Para resetar o APC 5M-90 você deve utilizar o ResetTool. 
Faça o download através do link abaixo e execute-o.
Você deve ter o Java instalado no seu computador.

http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br...8-dbi-mimo-2x2 

At.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------

